# What's the difference between these two LG LED TV's models ? LG 32LN5400 and 32LS4600 ?



## ritwick (Oct 8, 2013)

Although the title say's it all, i would like to know the differences between these two LED TV models ?

LG 32LN5400 - LG 32LN5400 FULL HD LED TV | LG Electronics IN
LG 32LS4600 - LG 32LS4600 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p LED LCD TV with Supreme Picture Quality - LG Electronics IN

I plan to buy any one of these two this festive season.
So help me choose one, based on connectivity and picture quality.
Which is the the newer model out of these two, btw. ??
So, which is better ? What do you think ?


----------

